# Surrogate age



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi I was just wondering what age does your surrogate have to be? And what would happen if you have a family member willing to surrogate for you but there a little bit older then that age?


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi, i read that 40 yo , but it depends on person and i think if doctors approve and she is healthy , some say as long as womans clock is working , . but mostly i believe if doctors say yes! all the best  to you !


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u for ur reply renata xx


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hiya,

I am not sure but I guess that 40 yo is too old for the surrogate. My surrogate was 27 and everything was okay   We were matched with her by the clinic. The doctor in charge of our program chose her, not we. And I remember our clinic required the surrogate to be not older than 35. And she had to have at least 1 healthy child. 

Do not know for sure what happens if your relative willing to be surrogate for you is older. I think it is not that big problem. 
The most important is to do all kinds of examinations needed to make sure that she will be able to deliver baby with no problems. And she will need to be under the very careful control during pregnancy, due to the age. In any case you need to come to visit your doctor, with this family member. And he will tell you how the thing is. Because there are women who are under 30 and can have problems during pregnancy. And there are those who can gestate perfectly in their 40s  

Just talk to your doctor first  

Good luck!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

I think our surrogate was 39 when our twins were born. The clinic chose her, with our approval. Xxx


----------

